
What We Eat Affects Everything - sarreph
http://m.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/10/what-we-eat-affects-everything/279922/
======
venomsnake
The moment you read toxins and detox in any article for mass consumption -
stop bother reading further - the author is at best a quack.

~~~
coldcode
If you actually read the article, the doctor they interviewed is perfectly
reasonable and clearly knows what she is talking about. I came in expecting
the usual quackery and was pleasantly surprised, this is real doctor whose
specialty is Crohn's and Celiac disease.

~~~
WalterSear
I did read that article, and was still disappointed.

This is health 'lite', with ten day quick fixes, beauty tips and doctors
telling otherwise healthy people to 'stay off the gluten'.

~~~
tedivm
Are you sure you read it? She says the ten day thing is to show people some
results so they understand that the process actually does something, but that
it's not meant as a ten day fix at all. She also says it's important not just
to skip gluten for the hell of it, but to see if you're actually getting
anything positive out of that and using that knowledge to make an informed
decision. I didn't see anything in the article at all that could be considered
a beauty tip.

------
Xephyrous
Is it just me or do the pictures of her look like her face has been heavily
airbrushed? That's a bit ironic considering...

~~~
acgourley
I don't get the irony, maybe you mean hypocritical, but I don't see that
either. She isn't advocating being comfortable with your body as given to you,
nor is she saying we shouldn't wear makeup. She's saying you should eat
healthy most of the time.

